# Fish tank stand I built for my 90 gallon



## CICHLIDSINMICHIGAN (Jan 9, 2011)

In stead of buying a weak poorly built stand thatÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s made out of 1x3 from the local pet stores for an outrageous amount of money, I built one myself in 3 days for half the money. I built the skeleton of the stand out of 2x4Ã¢â‚¬â„¢s then I nailed the 1x3 to 2x4Ã¢â‚¬â„¢s.This also the first stand I have ever built and I am not a carpenter. Here are a few pictures.




























IMG]http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l268/ventajr/IMG_2400.jpg[/IMG]























































IMG]http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l268/ventajr/IMG_2493.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## hsean (Mar 19, 2006)

nice job!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CICHLIDSINMICHIGAN (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Will1983 (Dec 6, 2009)

nice work mate
cant tell your not a joiner it looks really well built!

just out of interest what fish is it thats at the front of the tank in the last photo?

also have you built 2 stands?


----------



## CICHLIDSINMICHIGAN (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks, I don't have it any more but its tiger shovel nose catfish


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

*CICHLIDSINMICHIGAN*

It's very good, but... you know there's always a "but" right? 

For next time, the top rails are much stronger and safer if the tank sits on the thin side as opposed to the wider side. As the wood shrinks (always does a little as it ages and continues to dry) that design can actually break a tank. The corners can (in theory) can become a low point and the middle support keeps the flexible 2 by 4 as a high point. End result is that the tanks can burst slightly at a seam.


----------



## bft3278 (Oct 18, 2010)

Number6 said:


> *CICHLIDSINMICHIGAN*
> 
> It's very good, but... you know there's always a "but" right?
> 
> For next time, the top rails are much stronger and safer if the tank sits on the thin side as opposed to the wider side. As the wood shrinks (always does a little as it ages and continues to dry) that design can actually break a tank. The corners can (in theory) can become a low point and the middle support keeps the flexible 2 by 4 as a high point. End result is that the tanks can burst slightly at a seam.


Number6 is right, after I built mine I was told it was built incorrectly as well. And with a little research on the Internet I noticed they were right. I would say it will be fine who knows? But when I built mine I tore it down again to give me a little peace of mind at night when I sleep to know it was built correctly. Just my .02. Stand looks great by the way good job on it though!


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

CICHLIDSINMICHIGAN said:


> and I am not a carpenter.


Looks nice and all, but that's just overkill for a 90, imo. 1x3's are plenty worthy, when proper construction techniques are used. 
100gallon + 600lbs of rock are sitting on 1x3's, solid as a rock...









canopy was pulled from the trash, and is currently residing at the former address!

But it's your tank, and we have all gone above and beyond for "peace of mind". 
Double check how flush the corners are with a dollar bill; check the gaps from time to time.
Bases are the worst to leak if it cracks. The worst.


----------

